# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  C'do te thote Sensibël?

## La_Lune

Doja mendime te ndryshme jo detyrimisht nga ndonje psikolog se c'do te thote per ju te jesh sensitive? :xx: 

Mbaj mend vetem nje krahasim te dikujt: Si ajo violina qe duhet te besh kujdes me telat ..  :xx:

----------


## drague

une nuk jam psikollog,por sensibel do te thote i ndjeshem.

shenja ime e horoskopit eshte binjaket :shkelje syri:

----------


## Albela

> Doja mendime te ndryshme jo detyrimisht nga ndonje psikolog se c'do te thote per ju te jesh sensitive?
> 
> Mbaj mend vetem nje krahasim te dikujt: Si ajo violina qe duhet te besh kujdes me telat ..


*sensible do te thot i ndjeshem nje person i ndjeshem qe preket shpejt nga gezimet apo hidherimet teper i ndjeshem,
kurse  sensitive afersisht e njeta gje  dhe diçka delikate , dhe  krahasimin qe ke dhen vet :si telat e violines  diçka delikate qe duhet te dish si ta perdoresh 
*

----------


## La_Lune

Prandaj kur doktori i familjes mori vesh qe do martohesha me tha,bej kujdes se ti je teper delikate Bo0oh  :perqeshje:  

Btw,E kam si shpirt doktorin,ma do gjithnje te miren. LoL

----------


## land

> Doja mendime te ndryshme jo detyrimisht nga ndonje psikolog se c'do te thote per ju te jesh sensitive?
> 
> Mbaj mend vetem nje krahasim te dikujt: Si ajo violina qe duhet te besh kujdes me telat ..


sensibel dhe sensitive ka diference :ngerdheshje: 

ke aftesi paranormale ti kshu :perqeshje:

----------


## La_Lune

Une?

Both,kshu m'kan rejt  :buzeqeshje:  

Nuk guxo robi me qa nje hall se direkt me i ngrit lapidarin temes  :perqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Sensibel ne titull, sensitive ne pyetjen qe ke shtruar ne teme. Cila nga te dyja eshte sepse nuk jane absolutisht e njejta gje?

----------


## La_Lune

Behet gje po te flitet per te dyja?

Tema ne fakt nuk ishte per aftesite paranormale ... megjithate why not?

----------


## Izadora

Sensibel  dhe sensitive, jane synonim me njera-tjetren, ndryshojne nga intensitäti .

Cdo njeri  eshte deri diku sensibel, i ndjeshem , dikush e shfaq, dikush jo .
Sensitiv jane njerez ekstrem te ndjeshem , mund te kalojne dhe ne vetvrasje,kur ndodhen ne nje situat emocinalisht te veshtire.


Ps. mendimi im, ndoshta ndonjeri qe studion per psikologji mund ta sqaroje me mire .

----------


## _Magnolia_

C'do te thote sensibel?????Ku ta di une?Diku,ne ndonje fjalor,mund te permendet si "i ndjeshem",ne shqip.Nese gjithe shqiptaret flisnin shqip,nuk do te kishte mundesi te mos kuptoheshim!!!!!!!

----------


## xfiles

une psh jam shume sensibel.
dmth pergjigja e temes eshte e thjeshte,
sensibel = xfiles

----------


## mia@

Me too. Shume sensible, dhe s'me pelqen ndonjehere.

----------


## alem_de

Sensibel do te thote edhe ........ i perkulshem

----------


## La_Lune

Po alem shume e drejte nje person qe eshte me teper sec duhet sensibel mendoj qe perfundon ne te shumten e rasteve te thyhet shpirterisht..

xfile = dhe intuitiv? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Colomba

> Sensibel  dhe sensitive, jane synonim me njera-tjetren, ndryshojne nga intensitäti .
> 
> Cdo njeri  eshte deri diku sensibel, i ndjeshem , dikush e shfaq, dikush jo .
> Sensitiv jane njerez ekstrem te ndjeshem , mund te kalojne dhe ne vetvrasje,kur ndodhen ne nje situat emocinalisht te veshtire.
> 
> 
> Ps. mendimi im, ndoshta ndonjeri qe studion per psikologji mund ta sqaroje me mire .


Sensitiv dhe sensibel nuk jane e njejta gje, dhe pse te ngjashem midis tyre ,sepse kane te bejne me perdorimin e ndjesive.
Sensibel do te thote person vencanrisht i afte te perceptoje emocione te ndryshme nepermjet ndjesive.Shume i ndjeshem.
Sensitiv do te thote relativ ndaj ndjesive,me aftesi te jashtezakonshme,jonormale.

----------


## xfiles

> xfile = dhe intuitiv?


po patjeter  :ngerdheshje: ,
nje njeri intuitiv eshte i tille sepse eshte sensibel ndaj gjerave qe e rrethojne.

----------


## land

hedh la lune nja dy gure ne lume qe dihet se cfare jane dhe.......!!!! i tuf me....me te mencur .... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

> une psh jam shume sensibel.
> dmth pergjigja e temes eshte e thjeshte,
> sensibel = xfiles


 :buzeqeshje: arrite kulmin e modestise
ne kohet  e sotme sensibiliteti konsiderohet si dobesi ,fatkeqesisht :i terbuar:

----------


## land

futja kot marya futja

----------


## La_Lune

> po patjeter ,
> nje njeri intuitiv eshte i tille sepse eshte sensibel ndaj gjerave qe e rrethojne.




Atehere jam shprehur une gabim kur kam thene sensitive,kam dashur te them sensibel..

Eshte dobesi atehere kur fillon e te shkaterron si individ,shume njerez te thone qe mos i kushto rendesi gjerave dhe ndoshta do jete me mire..
S'mendoj se njerezit qe jane sensitiv mund te ndryshojne kollaj...nese do i jepnit ndonje keshille per te ndryshuar kush do ishte?  :buzeqeshje:

----------

